# Luftwaffe external fuel tank capacity



## Old Dog (Jul 8, 2008)

I am trying to determine the volume of the under wing tanks used on the Do 217 when it was used as a missile launcher for the Hs 293. Most sources mention its use but no mention of the capacity. I need this to determine the suitability of this tank for use on a Ju 88H which used 750 liter under wing tanks. A link to or reference to a source for this information would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Denniss (Jul 8, 2008)

Typical drop tanks were 300l, used on Bf 109, Bf 110, Fw 190 and others. Then there's a larger 900l drop tank, was almost exclusively used by twin engined aircraft. Never heard of a 750l device.


----------



## Old Dog (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, thanks! The information I have on the Ju 88H listed the capacity in gallons [198] but did not mention whether it was US or Imperial gallons. I assumed US which converts to approximately 750l. However If it was Imperial gallons that would calculate out to 900l. That makes everything much simpler, problem solved !


----------

